# Childrens Allowance for 1 but has 3 Kids !



## senni (27 May 2010)

*Childrens Allowance Question *

My brother, oh brother !! my brother !!! has just informed me that he has only been receiving childrens allowance for 1 of his 3 children ( still married, irish, was self employed now on benefits ) His accountant was completing his taxes as he has stopped trading and the accountant just noticed it !!!!  

he gets it for the 9 year old but not for the 5 or 3 year old. They have always been in ireland and the kids have always lived with them... He just didnt Know !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  NEVER CLAIMED ...Wife and Husband blaming each other now !!!... Why didnt you do it ..etc ...

1 ) IS IT TOO LATE TO CLAIM PREVIOUS YEARS ????
2 ) What does he need to do  ?
3 ) His G.P has informed him they can confirm that the kids have been in ireland since birth..they have all birth certs and pps numbers 

OH BOY.. Brothers !!!! ( love him still though )

Thanks for any advice you can give me so i can EDUCATE my brother !!


----------



## huskerdu (27 May 2010)

First thing is to read the information on citizensinformation and make an application to the Child Benefit section at the address listed on the website. 

Once a birth is registered, a PPS number is issued and a child benefit application is
automatically made. I did not have to claim it for my kids. Dont know why  this
didn't happen for your brother. 

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...yments-to-families-and-children/child_benefit


----------



## Welfarite (27 May 2010)

They will back date it for 6 months; "Claims can be backdated if the Deciding Officer is satisfied that there was good cause for the delay in making the claim.
Further back-dating may also be possible in certain circumstances." They can only try I guess but it depends on whether they had 'good cause' for not claiming up to now. It is usually payable to the mother so she should make the claim.


----------



## mathepac (27 May 2010)

It seems that as the two younger children have PPSNs the births were properly registered, but the automatic inclusion of the younger children on the child benefit payment fell through the cracks.

As payment for the younger children is not a "claimable" (bad word, but you get the idea) benefit by the recipient, the oversight seems to be the Dept. of Social Protection's fault.

I'd encourage your brother's wife to pursue the lack of payment immediately and to also pursue the payment of arrears. No doubt if your brother's family were "benefits professionals" the missing payments would have been noticed immediately.

Please read the following carefully and see if I'm interpreting the last bullet point  correctly (it's from the 
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/ca.../child_benefit )
*"Birth of your baby*

 If your baby is born in Ireland, when you register  the birth of your baby the Department of Social Protection  will begin a Child Benefit claim for your child:


If you are not claiming Child Benefit for another child a new claim  is created by the Department and a partially completed claim form (and a  special FREEPOST envelope) is sent to you for your signature and  payment details. The baby is also given a Personal  Public Service (PPS) Number.
If you are claiming Child Benefit for another child, your new baby  is added to the Child Benefit claim and payment begins automatically  from the month after the birth. A letter confirming payment will be sent  to you by the Department. The baby is also given a Personal Public  Service (PPS) Number."


----------



## Welfarite (27 May 2010)

I think the automatic inclusion of subsequent children on CB only came in within the last few (5?) years. The subseuquent kids might fall outside automayic inclusion. Might be wrong though, I remember it linked to this in recent years


----------



## fobs (27 May 2010)

Welfarite said:


> I think the automatic inclusion of subsequent children on CB only came in within the last few (5?) years. The subseuquent kids might fall outside automayic inclusion. Might be wrong though, I remember it linked to this in recent years


 
That is truw. Had to register my kids to receive the benefit but my sister did not on the kids she has had in the last few years. Before the onus was on the claimant to make the claim.


----------



## dubinamerica (27 May 2010)

the benefit for our second child who has just turned 4 was processed automatically and I didn't have to do anything additional once the birth was registeredand that was back in mid 2006


----------



## senni (1 Jun 2010)

he only just organised their PPS numbers now..so welfare didnt even know they existed ....He thought it was done at birth but seemingly not. 

2 extra children in the country no one knew about on paper !!!

What really is the  percentage hope that they can receive more than 6 months, back monies on the childrens allowance ...Nil or is it worth trying ??


----------

